# reproduction Torrington 10 white pedal blocks



## cledry (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all. I purchased a pair of (Magna?) brand pedals which look like Torrington 10 pedals. I wanted an off-white pedal block and discovered they are not easy to find.

I found a pair of NOS ones but as you can see one is yellowed more than the other. I don't mind either colour but at least want a close match.

I am thinking of using peroxide to lighten the darker one. Alternately I could use some method to darken the lighter one, perhaps tea or coffee.

I would appreciate any input as I am a complete NOOB.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2012)

Remove the pedal blocks and wash them with Lava soap. If you don't have a bar, and you work on bikes regularly, get one because you'll need it sooner than later anyway. Use the bar on the blocks themselves. Do the dark ones first. I've also used orange pumice hand cleaner to clean rubber and vinyl with some success.
The Lava soap might not get them looking brand new, but it should help quite a bit. 



cledry said:


> Hi all. I purchased a pair of (Magna?) brand pedals which look like Torrington 10 pedals. I wanted an off-white pedal block and discovered they are not easy to find.
> 
> I found a pair of NOS ones but as you can see one is yellowed more than the other. I don't mind either colour but at least want a close match.
> 
> ...


----------

